# Best first mods to increase hp?



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

I know this question has been asked a thousand times but I will ask it again. What should my first moves be performance wise? Im probably one of the last guys to have an almost completely stock goat. Only thing done is a full borla exhaust. Just wanna get some knowlegable guys in on my quest to make this thing go faster :lol:


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would do svede speed OTRCAI its about a month wait tho to get it. other things LT headers, underdriver pulley, FAST 102mm intake manifold, Nick Willaims 102mm TB. That would set you up for a heads and cam swap.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

headers and a tune, go from there


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

Headers. Tune. Couldn't of said it any better. Might want to throw a cold air intake on there as well.


----------



## goat2006 (Mar 11, 2011)

the first mod i did was a cai i chose the volant it seemed to be the best one i researched them for awhile i found one at new level performance for 240 shipped just enter the code twenty for twenty


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I would go to ebay and get an ls6 intake its just as good if not better the the fast 102mm and only cost about 250$ used. and its something you can do if you dont know how to work on cars


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

As previously stated.......headers/tune,the gateway mod!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

740tank said:


> I would go to ebay and get an ls6 intake its just as good if not better the the fast 102mm QUOTE]
> 
> April 2011 edition of GM High-Tech Performance "LS1 Camshaft Roundup Part 1" page 82: the FAST 102mm gained 12.3 hp / 4.9 lb-ft. over the LS6 intake manifold on a stock LS1 before it was even tuned. HMMMM......


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> April 2011 edition of GM High-Tech Performance "LS1 Camshaft Roundup Part 1" page 82: the FAST 102mm gained 12.3 hp / 4.9 lb-ft. over the LS6 intake manifold on a stock LS1 before it was even tuned. HMMMM......


Those are the peak numbers. It lost an average of 7 lbft. under 4k rpm, so in spots it lost way more than that. My car is a street car that rarely get over 3k rpms so for me it's not worth the loss in the rpm range i'm in 99% of the time.


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

My car has the ls2 so would there be any advantage if I bought an ls6 intake?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The LS6 manifold requires a 3rd gen TB, meaning an LS2 & up TB wont work. Ones a 3 bolt and the other's a 4.

Assuming you have an LS2...


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes I do have the ls2 and thanks I was not clear on that fact because I have had others tell me that it would be possible and a hp gain to get the ls6 manifold.....Guess they were wrong.


----------

